# Vostok Amphibia Strap Recommendations



## teadazed (Nov 19, 2013)

I have an Amphibia which I really like, but I can't seem to get the strap right.

I've tried a few options most recently a nato (heresy I know) and a mesh but it still hasn't quite clicked for me.



















I tend to prefer slightly wider straps - 18mm tapering down to 16mm look too narrow to my eyes for example.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

I put most of mine on leather, but have a look at a heavy duty nylon: http://rltwatches.co.uk/opencart/index.php?route=product/category&path=3_14_19

I'm sure someone will be along with a Vostok/nylon picture soon


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Blue Amphibia how about some rubber?



















or how about some Sting Ray?










and one last go.


----------



## Robin S (Nov 1, 2008)

I've tried a few things....



..but have come to the conclusion that 'for me' they suit a 'rustic' (worn) leather...


----------



## ed335d (Aug 29, 2012)

I've got some 18mm Tropic straps on the way, might suit.


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

I have the same dilemma.

The only strap (bracelet) that works for me is the one that came with my first Vostok:



I've got four or five others on a variety of natos / bracelets and none of them really do it for me.


----------



## teadazed (Nov 19, 2013)

Some great suggestions here so far, thanks.

Liking the blue edged rubber strap in particular but the only one I can find on Ebay is likely to be a bit long for me at 117/83 - the 83mm buckle side is the killer for me there.

That sting ray strap is mad. Not sure I could pull that off!

Will probably give leather a try too (and I like the vintage look) if I can find a strap that is the right balance of width. Maybe notching is the way to go?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Lampoc said:


> I put most of mine on leather, but have a look at a heavy duty nylon: http://rltwatches.co.uk/opencart/index.php?route=product/category&path=3_14_19
> 
> I'm sure someone will be along with a Vostok/nylon picture soon


Yeap, it's a no brainer...










They're the ones on the far left and right. The other textile strap is from Timefactor and the rubber tropic one was just a plain terrible idea.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

teadazed said:


> I've tried a few options most recently a* nato *(heresy I know) and a mesh but it still hasn't quite clicked for me.


Just to please Renato...

















Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

William_Wilson said:


> teadazed said:
> 
> 
> > I've tried a few options most recently a* nato *(heresy I know) and a mesh but it still hasn't quite clicked for me.
> ...


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > teadazed said:
> ...


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

^^ :lol:


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

Lumpy...


----------



## teadazed (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions, some straps to try ordered from our host.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

IMO Vostoks go best on Roy`s NHDs...











:rltb:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Very nice mach. :thumbup: Anyone got a picture of the olive as Roy's pictures are not to clever?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

luckywatch said:


> Very nice mach. :thumbup: Anyone got a picture of the olive as Roy's pictures are not to clever?


Thanks & here you go...





Ignore the blue rubber strap - it was a momentary lapse of reason


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> luckywatch said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice mach. :thumbup: Anyone got a picture of the olive as Roy's pictures are not to clever?
> ...






Thanks mach, I will order one.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Or a Perlon strap - again from Roy


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

I know what youâ€™re thinking. He has only had it 5 minutes and the straps changed. :thumbup:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Oh dear, what have you done?  :no:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

That is heinous! It does rather go with the watch though. 

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

:bad: :bad: :bad:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

Aaarrrrgggghhhh,my poor eyes. You are going to have to start issuing health warnings Scott...lol but at least it matches the second hand


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Good job I did not put the really bright one on!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> That is heinous! It does rather go with the watch though.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


OH NO IT DOSEN'T!!







:lol:


----------



## luckywatch (Feb 2, 2013)

Someone on WUS likes it so there! :lol:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

2 in 6 billion, not bad :notworthy: :notworthy:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

luckywatch said:


> Good job I did not put the really bright one on!


You didn't? :huh: I guess past a point is all the same to me.

Now...










...and get yourself a decent strap. :lol:


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

I've found your next Vostok strap, Scott! You just need to swap the heads over:


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

do you honestly think he needs encouragement


----------



## teadazed (Nov 19, 2013)

Lampoc said:


> I've found your next Vostok strap, Scott! You just need to swap the heads over:


I'm not sure any Vostok has enough, um, presence, for that strap.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Lampoc said:


> I've found your next Vostok strap, Scott! You just need to swap the heads over:


Funny... first thing I saw when looking at that was a pair of tities :skirt:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Kutusov said:


> Funny... first thing I saw when looking at that was a pair of tities :skirt:


This is what I thought - It must be my age :huh:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > That is heinous! It does rather go with the watch though.
> ...


OH YES IT DOES!!







:lol:

Later,

William


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > William_Wilson said:
> ...


DOSEN'T!!







:lol:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Mutley said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > Funny... first thing I saw when looking at that was a pair of tities :skirt:
> ...


i worry about you two, I really do :blink: :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> i worry about you two, I really do :blink: :lol:


After that orange strap, it's us both that you worry about?? I'm worried about you're priorities


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Nowt wrong with me - I`m perfectly alright


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> William_Wilson said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


OH NO IT DOSEN'T!!







:lol:

Later,

William

If this works like a Bugs Bunny cartoon, I'll win.


----------



## teadazed (Nov 19, 2013)

Whilst waiting for a strap from Roy, I'm trying it on a canvas strap from elsewhere...










I like it. Strap is navy which doesn't come out all that well in the pic.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

From TF? They do look nice also with the Amphibias.


----------



## teadazed (Nov 19, 2013)

Kutusov said:


> From TF? They do look nice also with the Amphibias.


Indeed, on both counts.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve got quite a few of those TF canvas straps & while they are very good I`ve found that after a year or so the stitching came undone on a few of them. It`s an easy fix, just requiring a bit of sewing & considering how much they cost not a big issue but something to bare in mind :wink2:


----------

